
The Olognion – Exquisite tech news - brunoluiz
https://www.theolognion.com/
======
smacktoward
The one thing every “the Onion, but for X” site ends up demonstrating is just
how talented the people who write for the Onion are.

------
AnonC
If there’s one thing we need, it’s more satire about tech hotness and the
relentless chase for the bleeding edge (yeah, just don’t mind that you’re
bleeding).

The headlines on this site right now look good. I’d need to see more content
to decide how good it’ll stay or how much better it can get. I hope the
publisher is able to continue this and also get contributions from many other
people.

------
hyko
“DevOps is a conspiracy by major tech companies. The goal was to save money by
transferring the tasks of system administrators and network specialists into
the area of responsibility of common software developers”

...I thought this was meant to be satire!

------
rudolfwinestock
To save people the effort of clicking the link: it's satire.

It's as though The Babylon Bee or The Onion were to focus on tech and startup
news.

------
pwdisswordfish2
That name is incredible.

